# TT on the Quay 2013



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Time to start getting your stand together for TT on the Quay.

For those who haven't been before, we close off Poole Quay and TT owners from across the country come and display their pride and joy. Poole Audi will once again be providing a complimentary Hog Roast and a hospitality boat. There will also be a boat ride around the harbour afterwards if anyone wants to join.
*
More details to come, but the event is finalised for Friday 31st May.*

Any TT owner can come to the event and display for free, but the TTOC is more than welcome to have a stand of 8 cars.

So... who's coming?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Might come along :roll:


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds good ill be going to this


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Have you ordered warmer weather :?:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The date of the event would be useful :?:


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Read the opening post ????


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Doesn't actually say

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

'MORE DETAILS TO COME, BUT THE EVENT IS FINALISED FOR FRIDAY 31st MAY' ?????? or am i the only lucky one to to have it on my pc :? :?


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Redtoy said:


> 'MORE DETAILS TO COME, BUT THE EVENT IS FINALISED FOR FRIDAY 31st MAY' ?????? or am i the only lucky one to to have it on my pc :? :?


Yeah ironically the only line in bold! lol

Just to confirm - Friday the 31st May

So who else..?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Perhaps it's just those of us using Tapatalk who can't see this line with the date in it ?


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

if i'm not moving a boat to cornwall that weekend, i'll be there.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Will not be there this year as having won "Car of the night" last year and promised a nice prize, I am still waiting for it.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Only just spotted this thread... Will see if I can get a place for the night close by.
Any prizes for the most flies on the front of the car after 4 hours or so to get there ? :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

count me in, its in the diary so I don't forget


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep, I'll be coming along this year


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

What time does this start as its on a Friday


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

if its sunny we will be there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Will not be there this year as having won "Car of the night" last year and promised a nice prize, I am still waiting for it.


Not good - did you hear back from them in the end Phil?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

I will be there as im local.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Hiya,
Chris and myself have spoken several times during the past year and discussed what could have been given as the prize but sadly as I said nothing has been forthcoming. 
It was great to win the car of the night and to be honest just that would have been fine with me. It is just that I was told that a nice prize would be given and it has not happened. 
I hold no grudge, but don't promise a nice prize this year to someone and then not be able to give it to them.
Moving on as we say...It is a nice venue and will check out the pics that are posted up. I hope you have better weather than last year as it was a tad cold. However, our top was down! 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

So how many a planning to be there this year. Just asking as its around a 4 hour drive for me ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What's the start time ? Are members meeting anywhere before the event and driving in together ?
Info anybody please..


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

The road on the quay opens up at 6pm, if you get there before you will have to wait, they are very strict down in Dorset :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Okey dokey

Got a hotel booked for the night, supposed to overlook the quay. Hopefully there will be a reasonable turnout.

Last year folk met at the local Audi dealership and drove to the quay as a group, anything like this happening this year ?


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Templar said:


> Okey dokey
> 
> Got a hotel booked for the night, supposed to overlook the quay. Hopefully there will be a reasonable turnout.
> 
> Last year folk met at the local Audi dealership and drove to the quay as a group, anything like this happening this year ?


I've emailed the local contact to find out


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Marty said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Okey dokey
> ...


Cheers ;-)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


You sure that you won't be popping down Phil ? Names and faces and all that ;-)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
No, too busy trying to get the new house finished. 
I really need to stop doing this refurb of our homes lark and get out and enjoy the TT with the top down.
Maybe next year!!!.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Marty said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Okey dokey
> ...


Hi, I arranged the meet up and the club stand last year, but sadly this year I can't get the time off work. Sorry guys - gutted we're missing it - one of our fav shows.......


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

with only a few days to go - very little information seems to be forthcoming about this ?
I've had to go to the page for last years event to get an idea/feel for what this event will be like.

Who parks where when ? Is there a boat, when does it depart/return ?

It doesnt look as though I'll get a hotel for Friday night now anyway - too late. I had thought this was a daytime event and had been looking at booking the Thursday night ..


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

TT K8 said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Does this mean there won't be a TTOC stand?


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

mullum said:


> with only a few days to go - very little information seems to be forthcoming about this ?
> I've had to go to the page for last years event to get an idea/feel for what this event will be like.
> 
> Who parks where when ? Is there a boat, when does it depart/return ?
> ...


It does seem to be lacking in updates of late... weird.

It's always an early evening event I think. 6pm til 9pm. Just turn up at 6pm I guess, unless I hear otherwise.

I've asked Chris of Poole Audi to update this thread but of course it's the holiday weekend so nothing until Tuesday at the earliest.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

TTOC stand? -not unless someone else is organising it I'm afraid - which will be a big shame as previous to last year there had been some issues that prevented us from having a stand. I live about 2 hours away, and organised last years event remotely as the closet rep. Unfortunately I wasn't aware until recently that the rep for the area has stood down so again there is no local rep. Had I known this sooner and been able to get the time off work I'd have gladly stepped in again, but even a TT can't get from Bristol to Poole in 30 minutes so I'm stuck!


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

TT K8 said:


> TTOC stand? -not unless someone else is organising it I'm afraid - which will be a big shame as previous to last year there had been some issues that prevented us from having a stand. I live about 2 hours away, and organised last years event remotely as the closet rep. Unfortunately I wasn't aware until recently that the rep for the area has stood down so again there is no local rep. Had I known this sooner and been able to get the time off work I'd have gladly stepped in again, but even a TT can't get from Bristol to Poole in 30 minutes so I'm stuck!


What a disappointment ... the first TT On The Quay event I can actually make it to now I'm working from home 

Who was the local rep then? Sounds like I might have to step in if that is a possibility? Not sure how much time I can devote during the year, but from now on I can certainly be at the only TT event that's local to me! I live 30 mins away from the Quay


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updates people - I actually left my role as Poole Audi Marketing Manager a few months ago (went freelance) and they haven't yet found a replacement.

I am however quite close to the dealership as I'm doing some software development for them at the moment and so I'm happy to be the forum contact until somebody else is appointed.

Just to confirm a few points:
The main event is from 6-9pm this Friday 31st May.
It is normally a public road and so our cars can only be displayed in those times.
Any TT is welcome (no need to be a club member), simply turn up at 6pm from the lifting bridge end of Poole Quay (postcode: BH15 1AB). The marshals will hand you a lanyard and line you up in a place to display your car.
This lanyard gives you access to the hospitality boat - including a complementary hog roast.
Members of the Poole Audi team will be on hand as will some of the latest models - I'm trying to get them to bring a TT Amplified - it looks awesome!
There will be a 'car of the night' picked, but Poole Tourism no longer offer a prize and Audi UK haven't had anything up for grabs for a while - I'll sort out a bottle of Champers though!
Cars need to be moved at 9pm, but if you want to park in a nearby car park (or the Thistle Hotel), you are welcome to come out on the boat afterwards for a tour out through the harbour, etc.

There won't be an official convoy to the Quay this year, but you're welcome to come to the dealership first for a coffee and then have your own unofficial convoy from there.

The TTOC is welcome to have a stand, I've asked Poole Tourism to reserve the roundabout area for a display of upto 8 cars, but due to previous 'issues' we'll need to get cars on the stand to show a pass when they arrive. If somebody wants to organise the stand just let me know and I'll get the passes made up. People on the stand could collect these from the dealership before hand, or if you're quick we could get them posted out to you.

I'm at Poole Audi on Wednesday and Friday this week, but if somebody wants to discuss having a TTOC stand, etc, feel free to email me: [email protected]

The weather's looking great and the attendance from Poole/Yeovil Audi customers is looking good, so this should be a good one.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking forwad to a chilled out evening and glad its still going ahead. Fingers crossed for blue skies too. 8)


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

i will be there as usual, staying the night and popping out for a few beers with some friends

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Are there some nice places to eat round there ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeh there is. Lovely chippy lol

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Very good Italian on the Quay road called Da Vinci's.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

NaughTTy said:


> Very good Italian on the Quay road called Da Vinci's.


Hmm Italian, my favourite food.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Templar said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Very good Italian on the Quay road called Da Vinci's.
> ...


It's a while since we've been there but was really good! If you go you should ask for the big pepper grinder 

Remember there's a hog roast on the boat you can scoff on too!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Corkers (on the corner by where you enter the event - get passes etc) is good steak type food.


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Well weather is looking good - the sea's calm and temperatures are set to be 18 degrees at 6pm.

This could be the best weather we've had for TT on the Quay in YEARS!

It's obviously not been promoted as much as normal, but it looks like we'll have atleast 60 TTs attending.

The hog is slowly roasting...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

All booked into hotel, will on the quay just after 6.30.

Great turnout


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow!! I won car of the night!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Well, it still looks like day but Congratulations


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well done was a good night weather was lovely as was the hog roast again


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Many there this year Rob?


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Well done Marty . Looked very nice, walking back to mine for a minute thought I'd won but you were parked behind :roll: 
Great weather last night didn't think there was as many as last year,some nice work on your car Robkyn


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The missus and I had a great time, it was a nice chilled out place to be. 
A nice turnout and some great cars. Pity my car was so grubby after 4.5 hrs of driving to get there, never seen so much fly juice on the front of my car. Never mind, 20 mins work with some megs and a cloth and it was at least presentable.

Many thanks to the organisers of the event, it was well worth it


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

sixohsixone said:


> Well done Marty . Looked very nice, walking back to mine for a minute thought I'd won but you were parked behind :roll:
> Great weather last night didn't think there was as many as last year,some nice work on your car Robkyn


Thanks  I had no idea who was who, well apart from Robs car : nice to meet you Rob


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I dunno, I realise this is a bit negative but there were a few (unavoidable) things that I didn't like.

The drunks slating the cars and slagging off the drivers on arrival (or was that just me :lol: )
The seagulls (being fed chips by all the chavs) crapping on the cars (or was that just me :lol: )
And the boat leaving so late, it was a bit of a long wait to 9pm (after arriving at 6) - there's only so much greasy pork in white bread you can eat (or was that just me :lol: )

I know I'm sticking my kneck out here, and I'm not looking to completely slate the event (it was well organized and everyone was really nice !).
The hog roast was lovely ! (would have been nice with some mustard or something)

Also, didn't realise that the event happens every Friday over summer for different makes and models of cars.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

mullum said:


> I dunno, I realise this is a bit negative but there were a few (unavoidable) things that I didn't like.
> 
> The drunks slating the cars and slagging off the drivers on arrival (or was that just me :lol: )
> The seagulls (being fed chips by all the chavs) crapping on the cars (or was that just me :lol: )
> ...


Well... my car arrived spotless and left spotless, and all I heard all night was complimentary... although many people were wondering why there were so many TTs, and I did see an open roadster with a huge turd in the drivers seat. I guess that's asking for it though 

Which car was yours?

There were definitely some dodgy looking characters around the pubs, on something or other than just drink I think, but for the most part it was good, clean and friendly atmosphere.

Anyway, I had a nice time looking at all the cars and chatting to people. I'll certainly be going next year


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah I had a good time too, and like I said the people involved were great. Nothing can be done about the chavs, the seagulls etc - apart from a different venue. Which would be a shame because if it was a bit more private (not right in front of those pubs and chippys) it would be perfect. 
My car was parked right in front of the pub, where the drunk chavs fed the seagulls with chips. I arrived to "it's only a f¥€{ing Audi so it's sh!t" followed by "I always thought the TT was a girls car" etc etc. I was in a good mood and stayed well humoured about it.
If I'd had a roadster there was no way I'd have parked up with the roof down and engine bay full of bling on show, not where I was.
Actually, I didn't really understand (beforehand) that by turning up I was taking part in a "show" !
Luckily my car wasnt too dirty after the 2 hour drive :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have said all these things before could have been worse I was parked opposite the coke users, dead giveaway when they cant even be arsed to clean the coke from their noses :evil: and the Police drove down and did F all about them, sat there drinking wine front the bottle and shouting and swearing, the area seem to have gone down hill a bit recently.

Paul, no where near as many cars as there has been in the past


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

What I'd like to see next year:

TTOC presence, such as a stand would be ideal, or at least something organised where TTF and TTOC members can meet up, or some other way of recognising one another... I felt a bit silly asking random people 'Is this your car?' so I stopped doing that


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Marty said:


> What I'd like to see next year:
> 
> TTOC presence, such as a stand would be ideal, or at least something organised where TTF and TTOC members can meet up, or some other way of recognising one another... I felt a bit silly asking random people 'Is this your car?' so I stopped doing that


Bit of the same here really. A couple of members popped over as I pulled up but I didn't reconise anyone to speak to.
Still, had a good time all the same. Stopped over, had some beers and watched a live rock band in the eves.


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

First meeting I have been able to attend and enjoyed it apart from the tossers slagging of the car when I passed.
Me and the missus enjoyed the evening, the hog roast and looking at the cars and meeting other owners.
Will go again next year all being well.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You a Hartlepudlian then ?


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Yep


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh me too ;-)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone taken some decent photos of the evening, mine haven't come out too good ?


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Back in the office today, so just wanted to say thanks to everyone that made it out. We saw 52 TTs this year, so not as many as recent years - probably due to it not being promoted very heavily this year.

A big well done to Martin - it's been a while since a MK1 won car of the night and despite Rob's amazing rocket, the Poole Audi judges were most impressed by the condition of Martin's.

Thanks for your feedback guys, I'm a local and even I was surprised at the amount of 'chavs' hanging around this year - it certainly wasn't like it the week before that's for sure! The sun obviously drew them out... That, or the orange peril...

The next event is scheduled for Friday 30th May 2014, so I hope to see you all again there. My replacement was in attendance and is geared up for next year, I've told her that you'll be wanting a stand again next year. She starts on the 7th July, so I'll get her to post on here with her contact details. My display name will change to Chris Ryu soon, as I'll have a bit more time to keep a presence.

Thanks once again, it's been a pleasure...


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Templar said:


> Anyone taken some decent photos of the evening, mine haven't come out too good ?


Here's a few shots from the day :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/letsgoout-bournemouthandpoole/sets/72157633855159028/with/8914018669/

and one of mine...


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Poole Audi said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Back in the office today, so just wanted to say thanks to everyone that made it out. We saw 52 TTs this year, so not as many as recent years - probably due to it not being promoted very heavily this year.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chris : and it was a pleasure to meet you at last


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Marty, 
Recognise your car from the evening, its in great shape. Thanks for popping some pictures, its nice to have refreshers of the evening.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Poole Audi sent me this pic today 8)

(yes, that dodgy looking guy on the right is me)


----------

